
Nexus 7 Selling Out, Dousing Kindle Fire - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/nexus-7-selling-dousing-kindle-fire-214500144.html
======
taligent
1\. Whether a product sells out or not means very little. It could be really
popular. It could be bad sales forecasting.

2\. The Nexus 7 is only reducing number of Kindle Fires from 14 to 12 million.
Not that huge of an impact.

